# BHFS sight rules



## V-STROM 650 (Feb 23, 2010)

Read the rules on line, not entirely sure if my sight is legal or not. Maybe someone on here knows if there has been a ruling or interpretation. I shoot w/ an HHA sight model 5219X, the one w/ the crosshair style scope w/ no level. I may be wanting to shoot my upcoming state indoor and want to know if this disqualifies me from BHFS, all my other stuff meets the rules. thanks!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry, that sight won't meet the BHFS rules.


----------



## V-STROM 650 (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh well, guess I'll be stuck in FS. Too bad, w/ no lense the housing offers no advantage over an up pin housing w/ a level. thanks.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

your sight is legl


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

why? He has no lens.... cross hair is not illegal, levels are not illegal... tell us why?




mag41vance said:


> Sorry, that sight won't meet the BHFS rules.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

As long as there isn't a lens in that housing, I think it is legal. Of course, once scoring starts, in BHFS, you cannot move the sight at all, and you also cannot touch or move the peep site either. Not all BHFS'ers know that the PEEP cannot be moved either, and I"ve seen them move the peep up or down during a scoring round to "correct" for a slight high or low impact point...and that is NOT legal to do.


----------



## V-STROM 650 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks all! I shot BHFS for a long time and know all the rules about not moving stuff around after scoring starts and having all the same size and fletched arrows. However the rule changes that now allow pin guards, levels, and vertical wires (aka Spott Hogg) I thought may allow my HHA. These old eyes should probably go to a lense anyway but I'm stubborn...lol


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

V-STROM 650 said:


> Read the rules on line, not entirely sure if my sight is legal or not. Maybe someone on here knows if there has been a ruling or interpretation. I shoot w/ an HHA sight model 5219X, the one w/ the crosshair style scope w/ no level. I may be wanting to shoot my upcoming state indoor and want to know if this disqualifies me from BHFS, all my other stuff meets the rules. thanks!


Before you listen to all of the experts, Have your director get an interpretation from the RIC


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I can tell you that it's not a good idea. You'll spend more time justifying your use of a movable sight than you really want to.
It's like guilty until proven innocent.
Like taking a ranger finder on the a 3D course even though you have no intention of using it. Save yourself a headache.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Perfectly legal. Just dont move it.


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

Not 100% but I think the rules state you have to use a pin or pins and a vertical wire is okay. I believe the horizontal wire in the crosshairs are not considered a pin so wouldn't be legal. Best to check the rules to be certain.


----------



## V-STROM 650 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks all, I guess if I decide to participate I'll get clarifacation then: doesn't really matter since I'm only shooting for the fun of it (and against myself) Seems as though since this a commecially available sight thats been around for years there should be a clearer rule on it. Guess not much has changed w/ the NFAA.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

V-STROM 650 said:


> Thanks all, I guess if I decide to participate I'll get clarifacation then: doesn't really matter since I'm only shooting for the fun of it (and against myself) Seems as though since this a commecially available sight thats been around for years there should be a clearer rule on it. Guess not much has changed w/ the NFAA.


You have to remember that the NFAA cannot not make rules on everything that gets manufactured. They rule on the legality after it is presented.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

V-STROM 650 said:


> Thanks all, I guess if I decide to participate I'll get clarifacation then: doesn't really matter since I'm only shooting for the fun of it (and against myself) Seems as though since this a commecially available sight thats been around for years there should be a clearer rule on it. Guess not much has changed w/ the NFAA.


While I don't agree with a lot of things when it comes to the NFAA....that's a pretty silly comment in regards to the NFAA. Yes the sight has been around for years. But come on. Like Mike said they don't and can't rule on every piece of equipment on the planet. I have been shooting targets for more years then that sight has been around.....and have yet to SEE one on the line. So.....


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

V-STROM 650 said:


> Thanks all, I guess if I decide to participate I'll get clarifacation then: doesn't really matter since I'm only shooting for the fun of it (and against myself) Seems as though since this a commecially available sight thats been around for years there should be a clearer rule on it. Guess not much has changed w/ the NFAA.


 I know of people that hunt with FS/ darkside equipment. BHFS class has more to do with Fixed pins than it does BowHunting. I'm with my buddy Frank Jones on changing the class name to Fixed pins Class.
Don't let Symantec's ruin it for you, but always shoot by the rules!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

brown, how is your stock of PI


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> I know of people that hunt with FS/ darkside equipment. BHFS class has more to do with Fixed pins than it does BowHunting. I'm with my buddy Frank Jones on changing the class name to Fixed pins Class.
> Don't let Symantec's ruin it for you, but always shoot by the rules!


Vance, I'm with you on that.BHFS has nothing to do with hunting. Many years ago when it was called heavy tackle, the powers to be decided if they called it BH, that the zillions of the the bow hunters would identify & flock to the NFAA. Didn't happen. Over the years there were untold agendas wanting different equipment rules because that's what was being used when they hunted. 
Hope you get it changed.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> I know of people that hunt with FS/ darkside equipment. BHFS class has more to do with Fixed pins than it does BowHunting. I'm with my buddy Frank Jones on changing the class name to Fixed pins Class.
> Don't let Symantec's ruin it for you, but always shoot by the rules!


He want's to call it FreeStyle Pins....

But I hunt with FS equipment also....I hate pins. The issue when it comes to target archery is that way too many people forget one little thing.....you may be using your hunting setup. But sorry...it's TARGET archery. Not hunting. There are rules in place...like them or not. You want to play the game....gotta play along.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

brtesite said:


> brown, how is your stock of PI


I am good right now. All staffers appear to have their supplies. Darrin even got his....I just have to get everyone to actually pay attention now and stop using the old stuff and trying to apply it in the old ways.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

brtesite said:


> Vance, I'm with you on that.BHFS has nothing to do with hunting. Many years ago when it was called heavy tackle, the powers to be decided if they called it BH, that the zillions of the the bow hunters would identify & flock to the NFAA. Didn't happen. Over the years there were untold agendas wanting different equipment rules because that's what was being used when they hunted.
> Hope you get it changed.


Yes, I agree, Mike. The BHFS is so very close to Freestyle these days that about the only differences left are the length of the stabilizer, and not allowing a lens in the MAIN sight, and not being able to move the site, pins, or peep site once scoring starts. Other than that..it is FREESTYLE.
They do indeed need to change it to something other than bowhunter, since there are but maybe a handfull of 'em that could take that same equipment, pull out the target points, install broadheads, and go right out BOW-HUNTING for live game without any further adjustments to the set up.
Absolutely ludicrous to call it "Bowhunter" Freestyle anymore.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## V-STROM 650 (Feb 23, 2010)

Mike , sorry for the offhand comment, I know you're right and that's how the system works. Hornet; it may be a regional thing since I shoot in Wisconsin where HHA comes from and I remember back in 1984 when I started shooting BHFS there was already disputes about guys wanting to shoot the class w/ Chek-its and Toxonics sliders and Fine-Line crosshair sights (remember those?) Lots has changed since then and I've been away from it for about 10 years as far as what's allowed. Maybe mag41 is on the right track to make the class easier to distinguish from FS. My comment had more to do w/ the fact were still trying to figure this stuff out as a class and a sanctioning body. In the end it is about TARGET shooting and competion, not hunting: maybe thats why it's still my fav. type of outdoor shooting. I'm out for the weekend, you all shoot well!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

V-STROM 650 said:


> Mike , sorry for the offhand comment, I know you're right and that's how the system works. Hornet; it may be a regional thing since I shoot in Wisconsin where HHA comes from and I remember back in 1984 when I started shooting BHFS there was already disputes about guys wanting to shoot the class w/ Chek-its and Toxonics sliders and Fine-Line crosshair sights (remember those?) Lots has changed since then and I've been away from it for about 10 years as far as what's allowed. Maybe mag41 is on the right track to make the class easier to distinguish from FS. My comment had more to do w/ the fact were still trying to figure this stuff out as a class and a sanctioning body. In the end it is about TARGET shooting and competion, not hunting: maybe thats why it's still my fav. type of outdoor shooting. I'm out for the weekend, you all shoot well!


 No need to apologize. BHFS has been a misnomer from the beginning


----------



## jbhoyt (Nov 29, 2006)

John, talked with a couple of experienced BHFS shooters this weekend and you are ok with the crosshairs. jb


----------

